# What type of dog food for siberian husky??



## SiberianPuppy09

We will be bringing home our little puppy the middle of June and just started to get things ready. What type of food is good for husky's?


----------



## skim7x

Umm... i'm kinda new to the dog stuff too, but I'm hearing that Blue Buffalo has high quality food and on the Blue Buffalo Wilderness (high protein) there's a pic of a husky, so maybe that's a good choice? haha...


----------



## lightforce18

go with Orjen, Innova or Wellness puppy large breed if you want top quality stuff.


----------



## LastChance

Innova is one of the TOP brands. Innova or Innova (Evo). 

Innova, California Natural, Wellness, Karma.


----------



## ioreks_mom

this site has a lot of good info to help point you in the right direction http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

good luck with the new pup and don't forget to post some pictures!!


----------



## HuskyLuv

I usually recommend Orijen puppy, Innova puppy, Wellness puppy, and Blue Buffalo puppy in that order. But I would stick with the regular puppy kibble, not the large breed puppy, since huskies are a medium breed and the large breed puppy kibble is not necessary.


----------



## Donna5503

Hi...and CONGRATULATIONS on your new Husky puppy! You are going to love Huskies....I just got my guy last September & he is one great dog! Smart, cunning, FUNNY and loving! He's 14 months old and 54 lbs.

I feed him Blue Buffalo Dry Food -- 1 Cup in the Morning & at night 1/2 Cup plus 1 Cup Boiled/Baked Chicken or Roasted/Grilled Beef & 1/4 C Veggies (Carrots, String Beans or Sweet Potatoes)

His coat is very soft & shiny (it's even helped with the shedding)---has lots of energy and his poops are firm & small (sorry-- but that's a good thing)

What are you going to name your new addition? I'll look for pics...

Good Luck!


----------



## Chris / Oakley

HuskyLuv said:


> I usually recommend Orijen puppy, Innova puppy, Wellness puppy, and Blue Buffalo puppy in that order. But I would stick with the regular puppy kibble, not the large breed puppy, since huskies are a medium breed and the large breed puppy kibble is not necessary.


Curious where the cut-off is for regular to large breed puppy? Not sure as to why one is better then the other. I mean, I currently feed Orijen LBP to my two dogs, both about 7.5 months old. One is 66lbs, the other is 54lbs (Lab/Shepherd/Husky mixes). Should I too be only using regular puppy? My 66lb guy is very lean, the 54lb'er is new to my house, not even a week, but is already slimming down with the new food, was 59lbs... 

In looking at Orijen's analysis.. the only difference from LBP to Puppy, is that puppy at 20% fat, vs LBP has 16% fat. Ideally you want larger dogs that are prone to dysplasia to be on the thin side with less fat, maybe thats why LBP has 4% less?

Also, In looking at other high-quality alternatives. Don't forget to consider Acana's new line of ALS foods, under the 'Provincial Title'. Prairie Harvest (Food for most breeds, main Ingredient is Chicken), Grasslands (Main ingredient is New Zealand lamb, for chicken sensitive dogs) and Pacifica (Fish heavy food, again, for chicken sensitive dogs). Prairie Harvest is the lowest priced of the bunch, and all three are grain-free. I've been contemplating switching from Orijen to this line, as it is the same company.


----------



## ioreks_mom

my vet suggested to us that we feed large breed puppy food to iorek when he was a puppy. he is now 50 lbs and an adult, but i would prefer at least another 5 lbs on him. she said that although he is not technically a large breed dog, the large breed puppy food would be best for him while he was growing, so he would grow more slowly and evenly.


----------



## HuskyLuv

There's no harm in feeding large breed puppy to a medium breed, it's just not necessary for the breed of the original poster. But if SiberianPuppy09 wants to buy large breed puppy then more power to him/her, I'm just saying it's not necessary. Siberians are a medium breed ranging from 35-60 lbs, although there are the odd cases of much larger huskies like someone I know has a 98 lb purebred adult male husky. I have a 55 lb adult male husky that I would not feed a large breed food to. As a personal choice, I wouldn't feed LBP food to anything whose expected adult weight was under 60 lbs, but that is just me and is by no means a recommendation or guide for anyone to follow.


----------



## Chris / Oakley

HuskyLuv said:


> There's no harm in feeding large breed puppy to a medium breed, it's just not necessary for the breed of the original poster. But if SiberianPuppy09 wants to buy large breed puppy then more power to him/her, I'm just saying it's not necessary. Siberians are a medium breed ranging from 35-60 lbs, although there are the odd cases of much larger huskies like someone I know has a 98 lb purebred adult male husky. I have a 55 lb adult male husky that I would not feed a large breed food to. As a personal choice, I wouldn't feed LBP food to anything whose expected adult weight was under 60 lbs, but that is just me and is by no means a recommendation or guide for anyone to follow.


I hear you, everyone needs to do their own thing, and what works best for their pet. I was at a local pet store today (one with fairly knowledgeable staff, not petsmart) and I posed the question.. where's the cutoff for large breed, and according to her, it was anything over 50lbs as an adult. Not sure if it was a canned answer but, I think it's gotta be pretty close, I mean it's somewhere in the 50-60lb mark, and between 50 and 60lbs there isn't much difference.

On a side not, not necessarily connected to the main thread, but.. still valuable food knowledge...:
In talking to her some more about benefits of feeding the LBP, she said that some dogs do very well on it, some don't, some do great on it, then after a while it no longer agrees with them. I'm not sure if Oakley has reached that point, but I've deciced to switch my dogs to Acana Prairie Harvest, it's still grain free, but it's a more modest 34% protein, instead of 44% and fat is only up 1%, from 16% to 17%. The only unfortunate thing is, the calories per cup dropped by about 60, so I may need to feed slightly more, or supplement with a few treats to make up the difference. Oh, and the kibble size was only slightly smaller.


----------

